# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Na MAP gelijk ongesteld, daarna helemaal niet meer?

## meisje92

Hey,

Ik ben een meisje van 17 jaar en ik zit met een probleem.
Ik slik de pil niet en met m'n vriend was het condoom gescheurd.
Hij was niet klaargekomen in me.
Gelijk de dag erna de morning after pil gehaald, en een paar uur daarna was ik gelijk ongesteld geworden.
Nu een maand later ben ik nog niet ongesteld, kan ik zwanger zijn?
Ik word er helemaal gek van, heb ook gelezen dat door stress de menstruatie weg kan blijven, maar ik heb het nu al zeker een maand niet  :Confused: .
Hopelijk dat iemand mij hiermee kan helpen?

Groetjes mij.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi hoi,

Deze bijwerkingen kun je krijgen wanneer je de MAP geslikt hebt: 
* Gevoelige borsten, doorbraakbloedingen en onregelmatige bloedingen (217%).

Deze bijwerkingen kunnen voortduren tot de volgende menstruatie.

* Door de morning-afterpil kan de volgende menstruatie te vroeg of juist te laat komen.

Dus zoals je leest is het niet zo vreemd dat je menstruatie nu uitblijft. 
Het is idd ook zo dat wanneer je veel stress hebt de menstruatie idd ook kan uitblijven. Zwanger ben je hoogstwaarschijnlijk zoiezo niet. Er is 95% kans dat de MAP gewoon zijn werk heeft gedaan. Mocht je het helemaal niet vertrouwen dan kun je een zwangerschapstest halen bij de apotheek, deze kun je doen vanaf de eerste dag dat je ongesteld zou moeten worden.

Succes!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## meisje92

Dankje Sylvia!
Ik wacht het nog wel even 2 weken af en dan ga ik een test doen als het nog niet is.
Groetjes.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi hoi,

Lijkt me een slim plan ja.
Het is misschien ook geen slecht idee om met de pil te gaan beginnen.
Uit ervaring spreek ik dat het echt stressen is zonder de pil, je wilt niet constant in de verwarring raken. Of eventueel wel zwanger worden op je 17de, denk ook niet dat je dat graag wilt :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Dus om dit soort zaken te voorkomen zou ik aan de pil gaan, vooral als je een partner hebt met wie je regelmatig gemeenschap hebt.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## meisje92

Hey,

Toevallig ben ik dus vanochtend ongesteld geworden na het sporten omdat ik me dan altijd heel erg ontspan. Het was zo'n opluchting. Het bloed is wel wat dunner vergeleken met anders. Kan dit zijn doordat ik zo laat pas weer ongesteld ben geworden?
Of misschien dat het een andere dag nog wel normaler wordt.
Maar ik vroeg het me even af  :Wink: 

Ik heb er over nagedacht en ga deze week even kijken voor de pil zodat ik niet weer in deze stress situatie kom haha.

Groetjes mij.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi hoi,

Goed nieuws dat je ongesteld geworden bent! Idd sporten helpt mij ook heel erg om te ontspannen! 

Wat betreft het bloed, bij mij is het ook vaak heel verschillend hoor, ook qua kleur etc. Dus lijkt mij niet zo heel vreemd  :Wink: 

En idd de Pil lijkt mij ook een slim plan, ik had ook vaak heel erg veel pijn bij de menstruatie, en sinds de pil is dat ook een stuk afgezakt. En natuurlijk het voordeel dat je stresssituaties weet te voorkomen, ik weet er alles van. En ik zwicht echt bij de pil nu! :Big Grin: 

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Meisje92,

Vergeet niet ook een condoom te gebruiken, naast de pil. Veiliger!! En in ieder geval tot jullie beide een SOA test hebben laten uitvoeren. Je wilt toch niet met zijn ex-en naar bed?!?!?!

Ikke

----------


## Sylvia93

Goede aanvulling Ikke! Was ik zelf totaal vergeten  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Maar idd, wel doen hoor! 

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

